# Question about flat feet.



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 6 mo mini poodle pup, and he has pretty flat feet. I was wondering if a) this was normal for poodle puppies and b) how can I "build" (if that makes sense. ) pretty feet? He gets quite a bit of exercise...I haven't been walking him much lately because I hurt my knee, but it's getting better now, so I'll be able to get back to almost daily walks.  TIA!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Flat feet or rabbit like feet are hereditary. There isn't much you can do about them, unfortunately. It is one thing you look at the parents of the puppy for. If you bought a show dog, it would be a concern. For a pet they really don't matter much- it is only vanity.

The only thing I can think of that would strengthen the toes is digging, and you certainly don't want to encourage that! LOL. I wouldn't worry about them. We all find conformation faults in our puppies. If you were planning to breed, you probably shouldn't. It doesn't have anything to do with personality or loveableness.  

Enjoy you puppy just the way he is, which is probably adorable.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> Flat feet or rabbit like feet are hereditary. There isn't much you can do about them, unfortunately. It is one thing you look at the parents of the puppy for. If you bought a show dog, it would be a concern. For a pet they really don't matter much- it is only vanity.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would strengthen the toes is digging, and you certainly don't want to encourage that! LOL. I wouldn't worry about them. We all find conformation faults in our puppies. If you were planning to breed, you probably shouldn't. It doesn't have anything to do with personality or loveableness.
> 
> Enjoy you puppy just the way he is, which is probably adorable.


 OK, thanks.  No, he's not a show/breeding dog; he was a reject because of an underbite. (which actually fixed itself; he has a very nice bite now. I still had him neutered.  ) I just like the appearance of nice, tight feet and was wondering if there was a way to get that. And of course it won't keep me from loving him.   I don't think anything could....


----------



## kbax (May 4, 2011)

Great Danes are my breed of choice, and it's very common to give pups with flat feet or weak pasterns vitamin c. How, or why it helps, I don't know, but if my 14 month old Dane gets less than 3000mg a day his feet start to go flat. I've just bumped him up to 4000mg a day and for the first time his feet actually almost look good. Just something to google maybe


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Very interesting, I hadn't heard that.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kbax said:


> Great Danes are my breed of choice, and it's very common to give pups with flat feet or weak pasterns vitamin c. How, or why it helps, I don't know, but if my 14 month old Dane gets less than 3000mg a day his feet start to go flat. I've just bumped him up to 4000mg a day and for the first time his feet actually almost look good. Just something to google maybe


Ok, thanks, I'll do some research.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> b) how can I "build" (if that makes sense. ) pretty feet?


Many breeders swear by pea gravel. Try to stay off concrete/cement if you can. I have heard that during teething some poodles feet soften so that they are flat but they tighten back up again.

Did you just notice the flat feet or has he always had flat feet?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Did you just notice the flat feet or has he always had flat feet?


 He's pretty much always had flat feet...they've gotten a little bit better with age.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say that after some research, I've decided to supplement Trev's food with calcium (400 mg per day) and Vitamin C (500 mg/day). We've been doing this for about a week and I've definitely seen some improvement! I've also been taking him to a dog park that has crushed granite down, which I think has helped some. So thanks so much for all the suggestions!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Neat! I'll have to remember the tips, too. I didn't think there was much you could do about flat feet.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> Just wanted to say that after some research, I've decided to supplement Trev's food with calcium (400 mg per day) and Vitamin C (500 mg/day). We've been doing this for about a week and I've definitely seen some improvement! I've also been taking him to a dog park that has crushed granite down, which I think has helped some. So thanks so much for all the suggestions!


Just curious, but did you run this by your vet? He is still a puppy right? The vitamin C should not be a problem, but puppies cannot excrete excess calcium like adults can so too much calcium can be a problem. Also, supplementing calcium without additional phosphorous can upset the balance of these two minerals and from what I understand, the balance is very important. I would be careful with any mineral supplementation unless under the guidance of your vet.


----------

